# Stainless or aluminum trim



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Im in the procces of getting all my trim cleaned up and yould like someone to tell me what is stainless steel and what is aluminun so i know how to polish each item and not screw up the piece If someone can give me a iteamized list of what each trim piece is that would help alot. Thanx guys


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bobby, the wheel well moldings are stainless, so are the front and rear winshield moldings. The beltlines (where the window fuzzies are) are anodized aluminum...so you need to strip the anodize then polish the aluminum. Which other ones do you need to know????? Eric:cheers


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Eric. That should be good. My windshield and back window molding and rear wheelwell molding is good. I ordered new front wheel well molding and drip rail molding cause I bent it up a little getting it off. My belt line molding is good jousts needs a little polishing. Does anyone know if they repop the rocker molding for a 67 lemans? All I see is 66. Mine is good enough to put back on just wondering. Thanks for the help Eric hope everything is going good with you


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Bobby, I'm doing OK....I don't know if the rocker molding is repro'd . Eric


----------

